# Any vintage chisel fans familiar with this maker ?



## Sudsy (Jun 18, 2018)

The only thing I've been able to find anywhere is one on Ebay, the seller claims it's German
It is in millimeters so I'm thinking that's very likely

Wondering how old it is ? 
It seems to be excellent quality, Very hard alloy, tough to sharpen but holds its edge extremely well which makes me think post 1940's

The handle is a thick piece of Brazilian Rosewood, took a bit of work to remove the mile or so of old dry rotted friction tape that it was wrapped with, but with a bit of work it cleaned up fairly OK


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I would like it. It appears to be less than 6" long. Then with a chisel with a wooden handle you should only use a wooden mallet with it. A modern chisel with a plastic handle on it you can use with a hammer.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know anything about the maker. I would call it a butt chisel. They are handy for hand use and I have three of them I got from Lee Valley. I would sharpen her up and put her to work.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks to me it’s became a butt chisel after years of hard use and repeated sharpening


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 18, 2018)

The question is "Who is this maker?" 
I've never heard of this brand


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

When we don't know the answer to a question, we do like politicians and skirt around the question that was asked.


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 18, 2018)

LOL
I moderate on a large fishing site so I've gotten fairly skilled at bringing the conversation back full circle


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I know a tool collector in England who seems to have at least 2 of everything. I'll ask.

About 10PM in England so he might see my PM (in a different forum) tomorrow or the next day


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, here ya go = some poop on the company, started in 1747.
You might sniff around for an auto-translation program.

https://www.holzwerken.de/museum/hersteller/arns.phtml

In this, as I scrolled down, I did find the stamp that the OP posted.


----------



## Sudsy (Jun 18, 2018)

Joh. Peter Arns, Remscheid
history
Founded in 1747

Further information
Excerpt from a book about the Remscheider tool industry: 1)
"An old Remscheider enterprise continues to be the company Joh. Peter Arns, which was founded nearly 17 years ago, founded in 1747, and is still today on the same ground after a series of renovations and newbuildings in the 5th generation, where once the first And even as once in the founding there are tools for woodworking: chisel (steel, chisel-like tools, types: edges =, hole =, lancing =, Stemm =, and hollow = chisel) and plane iron in all conceivable Ausfüungen, the be made in the main. "

This short article is illustrated with a photo of the monkey smith from Arns.

The company Joh. Peter Arns merged on January 29, 2009 with the company Wilhelm Schmitt & Comp. 2).

References to the company in the list of suppliers 'Who delivers what?':
Chisel and plane iron (1940),
Chisel and plane iron (1950),
Chisel and plane iron (1954),
Chisel and plane iron (1960).


1010/5000
Brands
The first known trademark of the company was registered on November 30, 1826 in the role of the Cronenberg crafts court 3). It shows a drill with handle and the letters 'IPA'.
Extract from the character role (possible transcription errors are attributable to me):

"Page 61
________

No 141
Cronenberg am Handtwerks
dish
the 30t. Nofeb 1826
Appeared (?) Auff Heutte wierdt Nach
In halt Prottokoll that sign
that scratch Bohr with the Heitte
With and without name the bohaben
I.P.A. watch everyone coming up
True as well as steel and steel
Raffertes steel to Pregen
Auff the Nammen Joh. Peter Arns
Neden strived and printed off "
Under this text the mark 'Hand Drill with the letters IPA' is pressed twice in sealing wax.

Entries in the Trademark Register of the German Patent and Trademark Office 4):

The word mark "Matador" was registered on November 22, 1918 under the registration number 227618 in the trademark register of the German Patent and Trademark Office and deleted on 01.03.2000 again.


----------

